# kovachii hybrid ID?



## Carper (Dec 28, 2011)

Hi All, 

I acquired 5 months ago a selection of kovachii hybrids, one of which was labelled "Fritz Schomburg" This plant has flowered before for the previous owner, but it has now 2 spikes with a total of 5 growths. There looks to be 3 visible buds on each spike at present with the first having just opened. 

My questions are these;

1. After viewing a recent post on this forum, the flower looks more like a cross with schlimii than besseae.
2. The flower has a size of 9cm approximately. The petals opened being fairly flat but have now seriously curled as they have developed. Is this down to watering or any other required condition or will this happen to the other flowers. 

These are new to me and I would appreciate any comments and culture recommendations.

Thanks

Gary
UK


----------



## NYEric (Dec 28, 2011)

This is not Fritz Schomburg; and no, the petals curl naturally.


----------



## Erythrone (Dec 28, 2011)

Maybe Peruflora's Angel?

http://www.pipingrockorchids.com/assets/images/large/phragmipedium-Perufloras-Angel-LRG.jpg


----------



## Gcroz (Dec 28, 2011)

I think Erythrone is on the right track. I'd bet on that hybrid.


----------



## biothanasis (Dec 28, 2011)

Wonderful whatever it is!!!!!!


----------



## Carper (Dec 28, 2011)

Thanks Erythrone for your help.

Looking at the link, I'm also fairly sure of the cross but are you allowed to change the name without being 100% if you cannot verify it?

Also, after comparing the photos side by side and looking at the colour and form of the flower, I'm a lot happier aswell with the result.

Gary
UK


----------



## Erythrone (Dec 28, 2011)

You are right Gary. Nobody can be sure.... but I think it is still easy to identify the PK hybrids since there are not a lot of those hybrids. But I am not a specialist of PK hybrids (nor a specialist of any orchids anyway when I read all the comments on this forum).

Do you know who is the grower of the plant? Maybe you can suggest him that it looks like Peruflora's Angel and maybe he will say "eh, you are right, I just switched the label. I grow P.Angel!"


----------



## SlipperKing (Dec 28, 2011)

It does look like the P. Angel. Way to go Gary, bringing it to bloom!


----------



## W. Beetus (Dec 28, 2011)

Great bloom! Beautiful color.


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 28, 2011)

Can you go back to the seller to verify?


----------



## Carper (Dec 29, 2011)

I have emailed the seller with photos, so will hopefully get a reply soon. Will obviously post any news. 

Gary
UK


----------



## Shiva (Dec 29, 2011)

Very nice! Still waiting for mine to flower.


----------



## Ayreon (Dec 29, 2011)

Reminds me of my Eumelia Arias (kovachii x schlimii)


----------



## NYEric (Dec 29, 2011)

Yes it does. I dont thing the photo of Peruflora's Angel (Pk x richteri) is correct.


----------



## SlipperKing (Dec 29, 2011)

NYEric said:


> Yes it does. I dont thing the photo of Peruflora's Angel (Pk x richteri) is correct.



Now that you mentioned it...... very little (or not at all) richteri in this flower.


----------



## Carper (Dec 29, 2011)

I have viewed richterii and schlimii and tried to cross and end up with a result of the two. The petals of the schlimii look flatter than the ones from richteri which is why I thought this was a closer hybrid after viewing their online photo. Now this may be in doubt! I am a novice but am determined to get to a conclusion to this so am still awaiting a reply from the seller. Interesting but frustrating!



Gary
UK


----------



## NYEric (Dec 29, 2011)

richteri should add some 'striping' lines like this
http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=23273&highlight=achental


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Dec 30, 2011)

NYEric said:


> Yes it does. I dont thing the photo of Peruflora's Angel (Pk x richteri) is correct.



I will agree with Eric and Ayeron....

When I firt look at this hybrid, the first thing I notice was the yellow staminode from P. schlimii or a schlimii hybrid. 

But as I always said, be careful when re-naming a misslabelled plant, but from now not to many crosses have been made with kovachii... For me it could be P. Eumelia Arias or Mem. Mariza Rolando. (But I did not see the Mem. Mariza Rolando yet.) Without confirmation of your source we will never be sure.

But for me, this is not a richiterii hybrid, P. Angel should look mouch more like Perter Croezen or Peruflora's Saltimbanco with more elongate petals. Without yellow staminod.


----------



## Carper (Dec 30, 2011)

Thanks Jean Pierre and all who have commented. I'm hoping the seller will confirm the identity soon.

Regards

Gary
UK


----------



## Dido (Dec 30, 2011)

Where did you buy it, does he have more to sell of this kind of hybrids


----------



## Carper (Dec 31, 2011)

Hi Dido,

I'm afraid not. I only obtained these because he had duplicates and the one because he required the space. 

Gary
UK


----------



## Susie11 (Jan 2, 2012)

What a lovely phrag Gary!!  I love it, now that one I would hire a van and drive up to yours for. Any chance of a division? lol.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 3, 2012)

WARNING! :ninja:


----------

